# schooling fish for Angelfish



## Stitcher (Feb 22, 2013)

Neons, Cardinal Tetras, and Rummy Nose are the ones I've kept with angels. 

The Rummy Nose were my favorite.


----------



## owens81jw (Feb 7, 2009)

Stitcher said:


> Neons, Cardinal Tetras, and Rummy Nose are the ones I've kept with angels.
> 
> The Rummy Nose were my favorite.



Your angels didnt eat them?

what size are you angels?


----------



## l8nite (Aug 29, 2012)

My angels are about 4-5" and don't eat my neon tetras (19), otocinclus (4), black skirt tetras (7). My tank is heavily planted though, and maybe the school sizes help too?


----------



## Stitcher (Feb 22, 2013)

owens81jw said:


> Your angels didnt eat them?
> 
> what size are you angels?


I had medium and large angels. I never had a problem them eating my tetras. They weren't planted tanks either. 

Right now I only have one setup. 
20H - 2 small angels, 1 Cory, and 1 pleco small var.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

My Angels ate every last one of my Neons. They can't eat the black Neons though


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Get the angels last and they should totally ignore smaller fish that were there first. And the more cories, the better!


----------



## angelsword (May 16, 2009)

Mine eventually ate all the neons. Rummy nose work well and they stay together better.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

next tetras i get will be rummy's, and it kinda depends on the angels if they will eat smaller fish or not. each fish is different


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Larger fish like Bleeding Hearts or Diamond Tetras are Angel-safe. 
These species are fine at the higher temperatures that Angles thrive in, too.


----------



## Ashnic05 (Jan 7, 2013)

IME Congo Tetras go well with Angels also.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

You have to realize that neon tetras are just about the smallest tetra.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Angels are fast and neon are small and in the fish world that usually means the small ones will get ate. I've kept several angels over the years and never had a problem eating fish, but I can see them going after neons due to their very small size.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

It all depends on the individual fish. They are cichlids, after all, and cichlids have this vile reputation of doing whatever they want.


----------



## FishFarmer (Feb 8, 2007)

Just stay away from really active fish. Angels are pretty docile--fast, jittery fish seem to agitate them.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

How many angels in this 72? Note, angels are cichlids, they can get nasty with any kind if smaller fish.


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

i keep a few tanks with angels. i have a tank that self feeds the angels...ii is full of red platties. those that do not get eaten- breed more food 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

